
How does working for Google change you as a software developer? - Austin_Conlon
https://www.quora.com/How-does-working-for-Google-change-you-as-a-software-developer/answer/Rob-Menke?share=1
======
Khelavaster
He has some good points. And also, yikes: this senior software developer
doesn't understand the performance cost of implicit conversion from unsigned
to signed. Microsoft's guidelines for designing .Net libraries likewise
encourage use of signed integers whenever feasible.
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/csharp/programming-g...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/dotnet/csharp/programming-guide/inside-a-program/coding-conventions)

